# Dogma upgraded with Lightweights!



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Dream bike is now complete!!
Love my pina!


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

sweet ride cant wait for mine to finallly come in.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Green with envy...I'm thinking of building some Enve or Reynolds clinchers on DT hubs someday.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Green with envy...I'm thinking of building some Enve or Reynolds clinchers on DT hubs someday.


If you need enve product I sell it at a great price


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Green with envy...I'm thinking of building some Enve or Reynolds clinchers on DT hubs someday.


Clinchers? No, if you're going to get carbons, get tubulars. Carbon clinchers are a waste of money, unless you like crap braking. If all you ride are flats, you're ok then.

I've owned tons of Reynolds and Enve clinchers. Never had a problem until I melted a clincher on a descent.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

PaxRomana said:


> Clinchers? No, if you're going to get carbons, get tubulars. Carbon clinchers are a waste of money, unless you like crap braking. If all you ride are flats, you're ok then.
> 
> I've owned tons of Reynolds and Enve clinchers. Never had a problem until I melted a clincher on a descent.


You melted a clincher? Envy, Reynolds, Zipps or was it some other brand?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

AnthonyL88 said:


> You melted a clincher? Envy, Reynolds, Zipps or was it some other brand?


Enve. Two of my friends melted their Reynolds.

It's not all that surprising on long, steep descents. Ever touched the brake surface after a long descent on carbon wheels? It's very hot. Carbon clinchers are just a bad idea on mountains.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

PaxRomana said:


> Enve. Two of my friends melted their Reynolds.
> 
> It's not all that surprising on long, steep descents. Ever touched the brake surface after a long descent on carbon wheels? It's very hot. Carbon clinchers are just a bad idea on mountains.


that's good to know, that's why I have some Mavic Ksyrium SLRs for steep descents.

was it coming down some Cat 3 or 2 climb than melted the wheels?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

PaxRomana said:


> Enve. Two of my friends melted their Reynolds.
> 
> It's not all that surprising on long, steep descents. Ever touched the brake surface after a long descent on carbon wheels? It's very hot. Carbon clinchers are just a bad idea on mountains.


Did Enve or Reynolds ever replace your melted clinchers?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, glad I heard this before melting my own rims!


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

mykol77 said:


> that's good to know, that's why I have some Mavic Ksyrium SLRs for steep descents.
> 
> was it coming down some Cat 3 or 2 climb than melted the wheels?


Yes. My friend melted his at the Everest Challenge on the final descent.

Mine were technically more warped than melted. I made it down the descent fine by opening up the brakes. 

Rims were indeed replaced by both Reynolds and Enve.

I do have to say that I had no problems descending Mt. Figueroa in Solvang on Reynolds DV46 clinchers. None whatsoever, except for brake squeal.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

enzo269 said:


> Dream bike is now complete!!
> Love my pina!


G'Day there Enzo. Nice ride. I too have a M.O.S.T. Talon integrated bar/stem arrangement on my bike. I see that you've got your Garmin Edge 500/800 mounted.
Did you use O-rings, or have you zip-tied the garmin mount to the stem? I'm trying to minimise play with my 800.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

Juzzy004 said:


> G'Day there Enzo. Nice ride. I too have a M.O.S.T. Talon integrated bar/stem arrangement on my bike. I see that you've got your Garmin Edge 500/800 mounted.
> Did you use O-rings, or have you zip-tied the garmin mount to the stem? I'm trying to minimise play with my 800.


I also have the Most integrated stem/bars and also using a Garmin 800. Use the smallest diameter O-ring that came with the mount, this is what I use and I pretty much eliminated any side to side play.


----------



## chancellor (Mar 24, 2012)

Dear Santa.............


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

That is a sweet setup. The owner of my LBS in Half Moon Bay built his like that with Campy Super Record 11 and the Lightweights. 

As for carbon clinchers, why would it be different for a tubular wheel with the brakes touching the carbon versus a alum braking surface? I agree that it sucks to use carbon clinchers with carbon braking area, I had a set of Roval rims that melted eventually and were noisy as hell. I don't love the Roval Rapid SL 45 that they gave me as a replacement, but braking is way better so I will take the extra weight.

Why are tubulars immune?


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sworker said:


> That is a sweet setup. The owner of my LBS in Half Moon Bay built his like that with Campy Super Record 11 and the Lightweights.
> 
> As for carbon clinchers, why would it be different for a tubular wheel with the brakes touching the carbon versus a alum braking surface? I agree that it sucks to use carbon clinchers with carbon braking area, I had a set of Roval rims that melted eventually and were noisy as hell. I don't love the Roval Rapid SL 45 that they gave me as a replacement, but braking is way better so I will take the extra weight.
> 
> Why are tubulars immune?


Tubulars are more immune to heat build-up because they do not have the added structural requirement of having to retain or clinch the tires to the rim. If you overheat a clincher wheelset, the area "clinching" the tires soften up against the 100+psi of pressure pushing out, thereby causing a blowout.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

mykol77 said:


> Tubulars are more immune to heat build-up because they do not have the added structural requirement of having to retain or clinch the tires to the rim. If you overheat a clincher wheelset, the area "clinching" the tires soften up against the 100+psi of pressure pushing out, thereby causing a blowout.


Are you sure about this?


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

That makes total sense. I have tried out tubulars a few times but them seem very hard to go and do long rides given issues if/when you get a flat.

I will not do any carbon braking surface again, I am totally willing to have the extra weight for Alum braking channel.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's a wickedly fast looking bike.

Full carbon (and alu) tubulars also have heating issues that can cause a tire to roll if you do not brake conciously on long descents. But compared to the problems FCC rims have it's nothing.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

I run clincher Zipp 404 firecrest and have yet to have an issue with overheating on long steep descents.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> Are you sure about this?


TECH NEWS: TECH REPORT: THE REAL STORY BEHIND CARBON CLINCHERS


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Well for me it was the noise and then eventually the sidewall of the rim melting out of shape. I shouldn't say never, I am just waiting for one that will be very reliable and brake within 90% of an alum channel.

Dude, that bike is sex!! the owner of my LBS has the same ride and loves it. In last years "Death Ride" he got that thing up to 52 MPH and it was stable as a rock.


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

why is the fork flush to the frame? shouldn't it have a shape integrated to frame? 
it is really hard to tell, they are good!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The OP's bike is a Dogma 60.1, it's the Dogma2 that has the faired in fork.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*White spokes?*

White spokes would really look sharp and complement the white highlights on the rest of the bike.

If I had your Dogma I'd try to get a custom set of wheels built with white spokes. Hed wheels is in my area and I know steve Hed. Perhaps he would accomodate me.


----------

